# Scrubber Design



## jeneje (Jan 4, 2013)

I found this design while searching on another subject, maybe it will be useful to someone here. Hope the link works its apdf file.
http://www.safelab.com/DOWNLOAD/SCRUBBER.pdf

Ken


----------



## jeneje (Jan 14, 2013)

Just back from buying two open top plastic 55 gallon barrels. Im going to try and build a working scrubber like this one. Also stoped and had two pieces of 1/4" plexiglass cut round to place inside one barrel for the packing to rest on. I brought a 1/2" drill bit to drill the holes for the fumes to rise through,(bit is not cheap :shock: ) I figure i will use one with prexoide and the other with NaOH. I think this should scrub fairly well, I hope. 

I will post pics when the rain stops up here of the barrels. 

Ken


----------

